# Ancor marine tinned battery cable ???



## Tahoe Tim (Feb 20, 2010)

*I'm shopping around for my 2/0 cable and came across a marine grade battery cable that is tinned copper wire. It seems like a great idea and might be cheaper than welding cable. Good idea or overkill?
*

*Ancor Marine 117902 Batt. Cable 2/0*


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Tahoe Tim said:


> *I'm shopping around for my 2/0 cable and came across a marine grade battery cable that is tinned copper wire. It seems like a great idea and might be cheaper than welding cable. Good idea or overkill?*
> 
> 
> *Ancor Marine 117902 Batt. Cable 2/0*


Hi Tahoe,

Get the voltage rating. If that is good enough, sure. But I think it would be more expensive than welding cable and not as flexible. Tinned copper won't hurt, but I don't think it is necessary. Although I use it on all my 18 awg.

Regards,

major


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm guessing it's not as fine stranded as welding cable so it's probably not as flexible, but should have better corrosion resistance. I used similar on the AMPhibian, 4 gauge, and so far it's been fine.


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

tinned cables are used buy rail road , aircraft , marine ,industrial inverters and high grade industrial equipment . I look for it at the junk yards , it's cheaper at the yards ( brite copper is higher value ) . aircraft cable that is Teflon coated cannot be tinned because the temp. of Teflon well melt the tin so it will be silver coated . not very common . I've only seen it on 18 gage and smaller . It is beautiful.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

local to us (reno) supplier?


----------



## Tahoe Tim (Feb 20, 2010)

Actually, it looks like it might be in stock in Sacramento. We are heading off the hill on Friday. Maybe I can talk the family to a little side trip


----------



## gte718p (Jul 30, 2009)

I like genuinedealz.com for my marine cable. I believe they have the tinned cable in 2/0. I have not been bale to beat their prices.


----------



## gte718p (Jul 30, 2009)

http://shop.genuinedealz.com/Items/...inned Marine Battery Cable Wire Black Type II


----------



## Tahoe Tim (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for the link! 

I ordered 20 ft of wire and some lugs. It showed up today and is awesome wire. Very flexible and tinned at about the same price as welding cable.


----------

